# Three spare days to fill



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Due to a last minute change (please don’t ask!!) we now find ourselves with three spare days in out trip down to the Black Forest
We arrive in Calais am on 3/6/09 and we are booked in the municipal site at Obernai on the 7th with our destination at Muenstertal on the 10th 
We are in a dilemma whether to spend the 3 days in Normandy, or visit the Ardennes or explore Alsace despite the Sauerkraut
After our stay in the Black Forest, we plan to visit Perigaud and the Dordogne and then back to Calais
Any recommendations or suggestions would be appreciated
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

How about the riverside from Koblenz - motorhomers heaven.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you can make a slight diversion you could call in here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=191

Plenty of good company and amusement to keep you busy for a few days, arrive and leave whenever you like.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

alsace is beautiful - but as suggested why not try a bit of the mosel - head to Luxembourg & follow the Mosel down from Trier - stellplatz galore for around €6 - €8 a night. 

I'm just enjoying a glass of Reisling that we bought in Neumagen at a local producer, wishing that we'd bought more than the 6 bottles. :roll: Mind you the stellplatz there is a bit more expensive at €11, but that incudes toilets & showers, hard standing & hook-up right in the village, alongside the river with bars shops & restaurants in staggering distance.:roll: 8)


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

BognorMike
The Mosel Trier tour sounds great. We will do that and many thanks
MGB


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Do you mean between Obernai and Munstertal?

A few possibilities...

You could stop off in Freiburg, nice town worth a visit. Theres a stellplatz on the outskirts.

You could wander across to Titisee and explore the lake and town, plenty of good campsites around the lake. I can recommend Camping Weiherhof.

...of maybe head further down to Bad Sackingen and stay on the stellplatz in the town. You can then explore the town and have a wander across the famous old wooden footbridge across the Rhein and pop into Switzerland by foot for a look around.

Pete


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

PeeJee
The slack time is after we leave Calais and before we get to Obernai
The Mosel tour sounds great
MGB


----------

